

Second Dutch teenager arrested for WikiLeaks-related DDoS attacks - db42
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2010/12/12/second-dutch-arrest-wikileaks-ddos-attacks/

======
chubs
Good. They've stopped the paypal for my business in its tracks. Show them that
there are consequences for their actions.

